# Maxi-Jet 600 power head impeller



## cbwmn (Dec 18, 2007)

Good evening all,
I have a Maxi-Jet 600 power head that is a couple of years old.
I used it in my 46G BF for about 10 days a couple of years ago.
I didn’t like the water agitation so I pulled it out.

Today, I have another application for it.
SO, I fired it up and the impeller doesn’t spin. I cleaned out
both the motor side bearing cavity and the water output cavity to no avail.
I’m guessing that the impeller assy went bad. I googled the manufacturer
Aquatic Systems and couldn’t get a good match.
Does anyone have a link or an idea where I can buy a new impeller?
I’ll go to PetSmart manana but they aren’t too heavy on parts.

Thank you,
Charles


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Check out Big Als... http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...riumsystemsmaxijetimpellerfor600500powerheads

Have you tried to spin the impellar with your finger. Sometimes they get stuck & need a little help starting up.


----------

